# SOLVED: Bluetooth on 64 bit?

## silverjam

Hi all,

I'm running a 64 bit desktop box here, and want to enable Bluetooth.

I tried with a dongle (lsusb output below), but it doesn't work:

```

Bus 002 Device 011: ID 0a5c:2148 Broadcom Corp.

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          224 Wireless

  bDeviceSubClass         1 Radio Frequency

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Bluetooth

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0a5c Broadcom Corp.

  idProduct          0x2148

  bcdDevice            8.18

  iManufacturer           1 Broadcom Corp

  iProduct                2 BCM92046DG-CL1ROM

  iSerial                 3 000272A632F4

```

Can I get the above mentioned hardware working or is it a Redmond product?

What hardware works on 64 bit? -- Can I assume that any Bluetooth dongle with a Broadcom 203x chipset will work on 64 bit?

Anybody tried Bluetooth on 64 bit?

Cheers,

~Silverjam   :Confused: Last edited by silverjam on Fri Feb 26, 2010 8:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DaggyStyle

works here, did you enabled all modules in the kernel and installed bluez?

----------

## silverjam

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> works here, did you enabled all modules in the kernel and installed bluez?

 

Yup. However it doesn't like my Broadcom (see lsusb output).

I emerged bluez-firmware and bluez, but the interface stays DOWN.

Kernel is 2.6.30.

Am I missing something?   :Sad: 

----------

## DevOne

Have you add btusb in the kernel ?

Try to use broadcom-sta driver (on my macbookpro 64bit works very well)

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *silverjam wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   works here, did you enabled all modules in the kernel and installed bluez? 
> 
> Yup. However it doesn't like my Broadcom (see lsusb output).
> 
> I emerged bluez-firmware and bluez, but the interface stays DOWN.
> ...

 

I have a similar chip using only bluez and it works, try to enable all bluetooth options in the kernel as modules.

 *DevOne wrote:*   

> Have you add btusb in the kernel ?
> 
> Try to use broadcom-sta driver (on my macbookpro 64bit works very well)

 

that driver has nothing to do with the bluetooth afaik... it is only wireless driver

----------

## DevOne

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *DevOne wrote:*   
> 
> Try to use broadcom-sta driver (on my macbookpro 64bit works very well) 
> ...

 

 :Embarassed: 

Opps...sorry!

You have right, My head was broken due to intensive gentoo installation on two mac (and conf for BT and WIFI)

Sorry again!

----------

## silverjam

```

#-> hciconfig hci0

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:00:00:00:00:00 ACL MTU: 0:0 SCO MTU: 0:0

        DOWN

        RX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 events:0 errors:0

        TX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 commands:0 errors:0

```

```

#-> lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

vmnet                  36540  13

vmblock                12224  1

vmci                   44456  0

vmmon                  62992  0

w83627ehf              23144  0

hwmon_vid               2648  1 w83627ehf

sco                    11244  2

bnep                   13720  2

rfcomm                 36216  0

l2cap                  21512  6 bnep,rfcomm

nvidia              10308632  38

uvcvideo               56948  0

btusb                  12924  0

asus_atk0110            7816  0

```

```

#-> hciconfig hci0 up

Can't init device hci0: Input/output error (5)

```

/var/log/messages:

```

....

[  427.374673] btusb_submit_intr_urb: hci0 urb ffff880311d63200 submission failed (28)

```

From my kernel config:

```

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

```

Any ideas?

~Silverjam   :Sad: 

----------

## DaggyStyle

sorry. nope...

----------

## silverjam

 :Question:  Would it do anything to install the old bluez-utils and bluez-(cannot remember the name)? 

 :Sad: 

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *silverjam wrote:*   

>  Would it do anything to install the old bluez-utils and bluez-(cannot remember the name)? 
> 
> 

 

you must have latest net-wireless/bluez alone.

----------

## silverjam

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> you must have latest net-wireless/bluez alone.

 

Yup. I have net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2 installed.

Also took net-wireless/bluez-firmware-1.2, but I don't believe that makes any difference here...

So sad...   :Sad: 

----------

## silverjam

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> I have a similar chip using only bluez and it works, try to enable all bluetooth options in the kernel as modules.

 

Are you sure that it is the same chip?

After googling for a while, I'm not sure that this chipset is supported at all...

Ideas?

----------

## DaggyStyle

```
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
```

----------

## silverjam

Can you give me your kernel version with the relevant sections of your kernel .config.

Also output from 'lsmod'.

You're running with the 'bcm203x' module?

----------

## silverjam

Uhmmmm.... I took a look around in the source code and I found out the error code 28 is defined as ENOSPC ("No space left on device").

I followed the kernel source code trail to usb_hcd_submit_urb in ./drivers/usb/core/hcd.c

It does something different depending if it's on a root USB hub or not, which gave me the idea of plugging the device in somewhere else...

I had the device into my monitor. After moving it to my cabinet (root hub), it works fine.   :Cool: 

('28' is not a nice descriptive error message by the way, but then again: who would ever figure out that the answer is '42'....)   :Razz: 

```
#-> hciconfig -a

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:02:72:A6:32:F4 ACL MTU: 1021:7 SCO MTU: 64:1

        UP RUNNING PSCAN

        RX bytes:1592 acl:0 sco:0 events:44 errors:0

        TX bytes:1862 acl:0 sco:0 commands:44 errors:0

        Features: 0xff 0xff 0x8f 0xfe 0x9b 0xff 0x79 0x83

        Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3

        Link policy: RSWITCH HOLD SNIFF PARK

        Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT

        Name: 'foo'

        Class: 0x4a0104

        Service Classes: Networking, Capturing, Telephony

        Device Class: Computer, Desktop workstation

        HCI Ver: 2.1 (0x4) HCI Rev: 0x5332 LMP Ver: 2.1 (0x4) LMP Subver: 0x420e

        Manufacturer: Broadcom Corporation (15)

```

However: My cabinet is in another room, so I'd definitely prefer to have the dongle plugged into my monitor. (I might be able to squeeze a USB extender through the wall...)

 :Question:  To raise another question: Is it a limitation in *this* monitor's USB hub, or is is a general issue. (Perhaps a BIOS or kernel setting, or a USB module parameter?)

Thanks for your help and time.   :Wink: 

~Silverjam

----------

